# Rome 390 boss vs. Ride Contraband



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

theyre both as durable as anything else, one is a brand new design, one is a non-traditional design

a Union Force recommendation will be made within 5 posts, followed by Flux


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll tell you this both will suck ass to set up.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

yea i ride mostly park so i just need the best for jumps, rails and jibs i guess


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Flux ftw!!



legallyillegal said:


> a Union Force recommendation will be made within 5 posts, followed by Flux


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

Union force ther it's done! But I do recommend them easy to setup and there durable and comfy. What more could u ask for and I no uSaid price isn't a big deal but they are 30$ cheaper than the boss? Give em a look! U won't be disappointed!


----------



## ellz (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm personally going for the boss' this year.

I had union forces last season, thatgot stolen with my old board :'(. But to be honest I didn't care for the forces, they were just good, but not "THIS IS THE NUMBER 1 BINDING RIGHT NOW" good, which everyone was saying last year.I wouldn't say don't get them though, they still did the job well.

I was thinking of either fluxes or romes 390 boss but the way they make the boss sound, it just seems awesome. Flux is flexible because of the plastic and has one of the lowest return rates in snowboard companies. Fluxes big talk is pretty much plactic, and thats what makes it different, other then the tooless adjustments. Rome has more than flux but it's just aluminum, that doesn't mean it can't flex though. You nor I will probably even notice that much of a difference between the two. Other than that those 390 bosses have like a wedgie system that ride has, i like that (look it up if you don't get what i mean). Oh and it has the foot bed, which may not seem like anything but after riding two seasons without one and then riding those union forces with a footbed, it was just so much more comfortable. And if the pro's use 390 bosses then i think they should be good in park lol. 

Flux is fine to get though, it really is just a toss up, and i think you should be fine with either. At least thats how it is for me now. Besides, my buddy has flux now anyways so i will just borrow his board and try them out =P, so win win for me hehehe.


----------



## ellz (Feb 1, 2010)

oh and my other buddy has the contrabands so even more of a win win for me !

Those contrabands seem nice though, stiffer than the 390s though, at least when i tested the flex on them. But it helps with spins and keeps you down and you don't feel it straped on and on and on the list goes. Its quick and etc. i could go on. honestly you will be happy either way bro, no doubt baout that.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'll tell you this both will suck ass to set up.


The contrabands I can see will be hell to set up, but the bosses as well? I haven't seen a live pair of bosses, but I can't see them being that difficult. Then again...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

DC5R said:


> The contrabands I can see will be hell to set up, but the bosses as well? I haven't seen a live pair of bosses, but I can't see them being that difficult. Then again...


It's mainly going to be a trial and error thing with the Bosses. All the different cant bed options will definitely mean taking multiple test runs.

As for the contrabands... put it this way. At the test fest this year, a Ride rep was setting up my co-worker with a Machete and Contrabands. He couldn't get it set up right! After 15 minutes, I told him to just slap the Deltas on the thing and let us go. I'm sure they are great once set up, but if Ride's own rep had problems setting it up, then


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Leo said:


> It's mainly going to be a trial and error thing with the Bosses. All the different cant bed options will definitely mean taking multiple test runs.
> 
> As for the contrabands... put it this way. At the test fest this year, a Ride rep was setting up my co-worker with a Machete and Contrabands. He couldn't get it set up right! After 15 minutes, I told him to just slap the Deltas on the thing and let us go. I'm sure they are great once set up, but if Ride's own rep had problems setting it up, then


I've had the pleasure of setting up the contrabands first hand and know they are a PITA to set up. Just messing with the cant beds is a bit of a pain, but nothing compared to setting up the contrabands. Thanks for clearing this up for me :thumbsup:


----------



## mojoman (Jan 13, 2010)

I just put the 2010 contraband nitrain bindings on. I don't know what everyone is talking about them being a pain in the aaa to set up. Unless you dont know how to use a screwdriver and have no sense of mechanical ability, they are as easy as moving a few things around. once they are set up, they hold your boot like no other I have seen. they can adjust the width, and shape for just about any boot. they alo have the large wedge or the small wedge you can use for comfort. My only issue is I wish I would have bought the yellow, or I wish I could have one yellow and one red (I'm cazy that way). My last bindings were the Flux super titans and these seam way more stable and hold my boot better. Not only that but I love only having to ratchet one strap on each side.


----------



## jongallant (Nov 16, 2010)

I setup Contrabands last week. They were very easy to setup. The only real issue is that my size 10 boot doesn't let the Contraband "Thong" toe strap to fit directly in the center of the boot's toe.

I read online that as long as it wraps the big toe area, I should be fine. They hold my boot incredibly firmly, so I am not concerned.


One question, I got a square shaped foam that came with the bindings. I have no idea what it is. It is about 4 inches by 4 inches. I thought it was a stomp pad, but it definately isn't. I'm starting to think it is a large coaster. Anyone have any ideas what this is for?


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

jongallant said:


> One question, I got a square shaped foam that came with the bindings. I have no idea what it is. It is about 4 inches by 4 inches. I thought it was a stomp pad, but it definately isn't. I'm starting to think it is a large coaster. Anyone have any ideas what this is for?


It _is_ a stomp pad. It has a Ride _*R*_ logo cut-out in the middle. Peel off the paper on the back to expose the adhesive.

Mind you, I don't think it is a very good stomp pad (I'm not using mine), but that's what it is.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Gonna have to chime in here as well with Contras not being all that hard to set up.
I consider them a "PITA" since you can't really do any adjustments on the fly (tool-less) other then the ankle strap. So when you ride them for the first time out and you notice the thong has a little extra spacing in it then before due to stretching, you gotta then remount them when you get back home.
My experience with them my first time out were that they were super comfy and fun to ride but my side strap for the boot was WAY too lose and I actually slipped my boot out twice during the day.
When I got back to the hotel I did a few minor adjustments, one being the side strap and the other being the toe strap and now they are a perfect fit with my DC Phase and I'm stoked to get them back out again and see how they perform with correct strap placement.

Also, if you notice your toe cap could actually go a little tighter (even though you have the underneath screw on the tightest setting) and you are getting this weird fold over of the toe strap where it runs back up to the ankle strap this is due to the fact that you have too much slack on the strap that has the screw go in right underneath the ratchet. 
Take that strap out completely and trim it down a bit with scissors (go one hole at a time, so you don't trim too much) then put it back up in the ankle strap and re-tighten screw.
I had to do this with mine as the DC Phase is a relatively smaller boot footprint and could not be happier.


----------

